# Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. November 2010)

*Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl


----------



## ile (30. November 2010)

*Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Schade nur, dass man den Archon nicht testen kann.


----------



## GTA 3 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Da mach ich doch glatt mit!!


----------



## Gamiac (30. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

da mach ich auch mit und damit ich sehe wieviele Beiträge ich hier schon hatte folgt dieser .

mfg Gamiac


----------



## cann0nf0dder (30. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Das mit den Beiträgen kann man aber auch im Profil nachschauen 
 Naja, hab mich ma für den HR-02 beworben, damit könnt ich mein AMD 64 x² Sys auf passiv umrüsten


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Tolle Aktion


----------



## Kyoss (30. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Wirklich gute Aktion. Für mich nur leider zu spät, da ich schon seit einigen Monaten einen Venomous X habe (allerdings mit Noiseblocker-Lüfter). Thermalright macht schon gute Teile


----------



## shiwa77 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Tolle Aktion 
Ich hab auch mal das Formular ausgefüllt, auch wenn ich mir keine große Hoffnung mache. Mal schauen...


----------



## mMn (30. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

dito!

Werde mich ebenfalls bewerben, vllt. habe ich ja mehr Glück als beim Cyber-Monday...


----------



## Desert991 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Super Aktion 
Habe mich auch gerade angemeldet.
Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück


----------



## Dommerle (30. November 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Super Aktion!


----------



## VVeisserRabe (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Hab mich auch beworben
aber ich finds unsinnig, dass sie nach der post anzahl fragen, es gibt genug user die über 1k posts haben und jeder dritte davon besteht lediglich aus "quote + sign" oder "quote + smiley"
Die postanzahl sagt ja mal sowas von überhaupt nichts darüber aus, wie qualifiziert man ist


----------



## watercooled (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Hab auch mal mitgemacht, mache mir aber keine allzugroßen Hoffnungen...


----------



## B1b3r (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

tja mache mir auch keine hoffnung  aber man weiß ja nie


----------



## Ahab (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Ich bin auch mal dabei. Ist sonst nicht so mein Ding, da ich eh nie Glück habe, aber nach der WLP Aktion hab ich da doch mal Lust drauf.


----------



## low_ending (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

heute angemeldet -> heute beworben

ich mach mir keine großen hoffnungen (hab mich auch erst heute angemeldet) aber naja man weiß nie

für welchen habt ihr euch beworben? ich => shaman (silver arrow)


----------



## firestorm (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Muss ich Euch recht geben,die Chancen sind sehr gering,bei nur 12 Kühlern.
Habe auch bei der WLP mitgemacht.
Na ja,einfach nicht nachdenken,dann klappt es vielleicht.

firestorm


----------



## PCC-Support (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Guten Tag allerseits,

bei der „Test the Best“ Aktion bitte das *richtige* Berwerbungsformular einsenden 
http://www.pc-cooling.de/docs/downloads/test_the_best_application.pdf

Anbei noch einige Anmerkungen:

Es ist keinesfalls so, dass  ausschließlich Bewerber mit Tausenden von Forenbeiträgen berücksichtigt werden. Jede Bewerbung wird aufmerksam geprüft, um am Ende geeignete "Tester" zu ermitteln.

Natürlich kann nicht jeder Bewerber einen Gratis-Kühler erhalten. Eine Bedingung ist z.B., dass eine geeignete Testumgebung vorhanden sein muss. Denn es ist irgendwie unsinnig, einen Kühler zu versenden, der dann z.B. noch nicht einmal in das Gehäuse des Empfängers passt.

Hinsichtlich der zur Verfügung stehenden Stückzahl eine kurze Erläuterung: Thermalright Kühler werden in Taiwan (nicht in China) produziert und sind in der Produktion deutlich teurer, als vergleichbare Produkte. Dass man damit nicht wie mit Konfetti um sich werfen kann, versteht sich von selbst 

Vielen Dank für die rege Beteiligung - wir wünschen allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.

Euer
PC-Cooling Support Team


----------



## seth0487 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Eine tolle Aktion! Auch wenn die Chance natürlich nicht sehr riesig ist, habe ich mich auch schon vor ein paar Tagen registriert!

@PCC-Support
Ich denke aber auch, dass die Chancen nicht sehr hoch sind, wenn man noch kein Review/Test gemacht hat, oder? Was ja nicht unbedingt etwas mit den Qualifikationen des Bewerbers zu tun hat!


----------



## GxGamer (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Hab die Bewerbung auch ausgefüllt und abgeschickt.
Ich finde die Aktion auch supi und wünsche allen Bewerbern viel Glück.


----------



## christian150488 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

habe auch mal fix meine Bewerbung eingeschickt...vllt wird es ja was


----------



## Z3NDO (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Ich habe es eben gerade gesehen und muss sagen PC-Cooling haben sich bei mir einen guten Ruf verdient
Ich bin erst durch die WLP Akton auf euch aufmerksam geworden und muss echt sagen 
Wünsche allen viel Glück!


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Am meisten Interessieren mich der Thermalright HR-02 AMD-Edition TY-140 und der Venomous X RT Kühler. Die Aktion finde ich richtig toll.


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Vielleicht gewinne ich ja jetzt mal was, nachdem es bei den letzten gefühlten 2378972892 mal nicht geklappt hat.  Leider hab ich ja noch nie die Chance gehabt hier einen Test zu verfassen, auf jeden Fall eine gute Aktion.
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.


----------



## d b (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Ich schreib diesen Beitrag um zu schauen, wie viele Beiträge ich habe,
jedoch finde ich, dass es nicht auf die Beiträge ankommt ( Stichwort: Quote: )


----------



## NaPPo (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Mich interessieren der Shaman und Silver Arrow...

Mal sehen was ich auf meinen Systemen rausholen kann!


----------



## Airbag (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Nette Aktion. Da ich im PCGH-Form eher selten unterwegs bin und nur 59 Post habe, habe ich mal aus Vorsicht noch meine Beitragsanzahl aus dem Computerbase und 3Dcenter-Forum mit angegeben. ^^
Ich denke mal 11.600 Post werden die Wenigsten haben. 

edit:
Hab den HR-02 als Primär- und den Silver Arrow als Sekundärkühler genommen, weil beste Semipassiveigenschaften.


----------



## christian150488 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Auf jedenfall eine Super Aktion...freut mich richtig das hier momentan so viel los ist


----------



## Bockisch (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Klasse Aktion
Ich würde die Silver Arrow OC Settings testen


----------



## dorndi (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Klasse Aktion 

Ich interessiere mich für den Silver-Arrow und den HR-02 AMD-Edition TY-140 und mache mir aufgrund den bisher verfassten Reviews große Hoffnungen.

mfg dorndi


----------



## AlexKL77 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Klasse Aktion aber leider nix für mich! 
Denke von den möglichen Kühlern dürfte keiner wirklich auf mein Board passen dank der Heatpipe-Kühlung.
Vielleicht um 90° gedreht,aber das wäre ja nur ein halber Test,also spar ich mir eine Bewerbung.
Von meinem Graka-Lüfter lasse ich die Finger,bin zufrieden wie leise er meist ist.Never change a running System und so weiter! 
Wünsche den glücklichen Testern viel Spaß beim basteln und hoffe das wir die Tests auch zu lesen bekommen!


----------



## Ripcord (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Mal wieder eine klasse Aktion von PCGH, PC-Cooling und Thermalright


----------



## cuthbert (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Tolle Idee, mal schauen ob es klappt ...

Bin zwar mit meinem Xigmatek HDT S1283 vollkommen zufrieden, aber würde mich auch mal interessieren, wie gut so ein High-End Kühler ist. Wobei ich befürchte, dass ich aufgrund meines mittelprächtigen Systems nicht in die engere Wahl genommen werde.

Würde ich gerne öfter sehen so etwas.


----------



## PCC-Support (16. Dezember 2010)

*Testkühler:  Anzahl verdoppelt*

Hallo,

nachdem wir bereits eine stattliche Anzahl Bewerbungen für unsere „test the best" Aktion erhalten haben, wird die Anzahl enttäuschter, weil nicht berücksichtigter User, naturgemäß steigen 

Das finden wir blöd (passt ja auch so gar nicht zur weihnachtlichen Geschenke-Stimmung) - Ihr sicher auch..

Deshalb haben wir mit der Unterstützung von Thermalright beschlossen, die Anzahl der zur Verfügung gestellten Kühler zu verdoppeln.

Somit stehen für Euch nicht mehr 12, sondern insgesamt sogar 24 Kühler bereit 

Also eifrig bewerben - Wir drücke allen Bewerbern und Testern in spe die Daumen.

Euer 
PC-Cooling Support Team


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Testkühler:  Anzahl verdoppelt*



PCC-Support schrieb:


> Somit stehen für Euch nicht mehr 12, sondern insgesamt sogar 24 Kühler bereit




Wow, echt super. 


Hoffentlich gewinn ich was, hoffentlich gewinn ich was...


----------



## Bennz (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

da mach ich doch auch mal mit


----------



## VVeisserRabe (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Toll, da kommt weihnachtsstimmung auf  2 große daumen nach oben


----------



## SaxonyHK (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## zcei (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Passend zur Weihnachtsstimmung gibt es 24 statt 12 Kühler. Passende Zahlen 
Und "Kühl" passt ja auch zu Weihnachten, ihr habt also ein perfektes Marketing 
Hab mich auch schon vor 2 Wochen beworben, hoffe einen von denen zu kriegen 

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!


----------



## Airbag (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Testkühler:  Anzahl verdoppelt*



PCC-Support schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem wir bereits eine stattliche Anzahl Bewerbungen für unsere „test the best" Aktion erhalten haben, wird die Anzahl enttäuschter, weil nicht berücksichtigter User, naturgemäß steigen
> 
> ...


Klingt ansich ganz gut. 
Leider ist mir bei meiner Bewerbung erst später aufgefallen, dass man bei der Kühlerangabe nicht nur CPU-Kühler angeben kann, sondern auch den Shaman, falls man ihn testen will  (übrigens habe ich auch noch einen HWL und P3d Account mit knapp 500 Beiträgen, die ich nicht angeben habe ^^)

Alternativ könnt ihr mir ja sowohl GPU als auch CPU-Kühler zukomen lassen.^^


edit:
Werden die Tester eigentlich schon am 19.12 benachrichtigt oder geschieht dies erst am darauffolgenden Werktag?


----------



## mishL (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Juhu ich grieg einen  Grad ne Mail bekommen...


----------



## Airbag (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Ich auch.


----------



## Braineater (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

juhu ich bin dabei  

da kann ich den kühler anfang januar gleich auf meinem neuen S1155 System testen 

EDIT:

So der HR-02 wird bald bei mir eintreffen


----------



## dorndi (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Super, ich bekomme auch einen Kühler 

mfg dorndi


----------



## Gamer_95 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Ich freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## Airbag (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Welchen werdet  ihr denn bekommen ?

Ich kriege den HR-02


BTW
Scheinbar ging doch sehr viel nach dem High Ranked User Kriterium, aber seitens eines Shop natürlich akzeptabel.


----------



## dorndi (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Ich bekomme auch den HR-02 	

mfg dorndi


----------



## cuthbert (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Ich bekomme den Thermal Venomous X RT. Mal schauen wie der sich schlägt im Vergleich zu meinem Xigmatek.

Gibts für User Tests ein entsprechendes Unterforum?


----------



## Airbag (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Hier scheint es das Unterforum zu geben. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/vorbereitungsforum/179

Ansonsten hätte ich meine Referenzbenches jetzt schon fertig. Der Thermalright wird dann irgendwann im neuen Jahr getestet.


----------



## Zyanoses (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

hört sich ja gut an


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Sagt mal hat dieses Formular für die Endauswertung noch einer abgespeichert? Auf der PC-Cooling Seite is es nicht mehr und in der Mail wars nicht angehängt.^^


----------



## cuthbert (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Stimmt ich hab das auch noch nicht. Kann es bitte jemand uppen, der das schon hat?


----------



## Airbag (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Verdammt. 
Dachte, dass es on bleibt. 
Aber naja ist auch egal. Ich weiß ja noch was drinne stand.


----------



## Braineater (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

ich hab das formular zuhause...ich lads morgen mal hoch wenn ich daheim bin


----------



## GxGamer (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Hier bitte schön


----------



## cuthbert (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Ah cool, danke schön . Das Teil soll dann ausgefüllt an PC-Cooling geschickt werden?


----------



## GTA 3 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Wie siehts denn jetzt aus ? Stehen die Tester fest ?


----------



## cuthbert (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Sieht so aus, also mein Kühler ist gerade unterwegs


----------



## SaxonyHK (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Ich bekomm leider keinen, schade. Der HR-02 hätte mich in meinem Case (Antec Twelve Hundred) im Passivbetrieb wirklich sehr interessiert. Naja, sollte halt nicht sein. Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß beim testen.


----------



## swatty (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Ich vermute, dass alle Tester fest stehen und bereits benachrichtigt wurden, auch wenn die offizielle News etwas verwirrend ist:





			
				PC-Cooling.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten Tester sind bereits ausgwählt [...]
> Alle Tester wurden von uns per E-Mail benachrichtigt.



Mein Paket mit dem Silver Arrow ist heute (Mittwoch) Mittag angekommen, habe bisher jedoch noch keine Zeit gehabt um das gute Stück genauer unter die Lupe nehmen zu können. Daher freue ich mich schon auf morgen, wenn ich anfangen kann den Test vorzubereiten.

An dieser Stelle nochmals ein großes Danke an PC-Cooling.de, PCGH und Thermalright für diese super Aktion. 

Ich wünsche allen anderen glücklichen Testern viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Testen ihrer neuen Kühler.


----------



## Braineater (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Mein Kühler ist gestern auch schon eingetroffen...hatte mir den HR-02 noch etwas größer vorgestellt 

so nun muss endlich januar sein damit ich den Kühler auf einem S1155 System mal etwas arbeit verschaffen kann


----------



## dorndi (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Der HR 02 ist schon ein feines Teil.
Die Lüfterfarbe ist allerdings geschmackssache, mir gefällt er nicht.

Zum Testen werde ich frühestens mitte Jänner kommen.
Hat schon wer einen Test veröffentlich?

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=feinstes_klein8mwy.jpghttp://www.abload.de/img/feinstes_klein8mwy.jpg

Und ist groß:
[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=feinstesqmia.jpg]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]

mfg dorndi


----------



## PCC-Support (3. Januar 2011)

*Erste Ergebnisse*

Guten Tag allerseits,

zunächst einmal möchten wir allen Besuchern der Site ein Frohes neues Jahr 2011 wünschen (ja - ist schon ein bisschen spät  ).

Die "Test the best" Teilnehmer waren bereits fleissig und so sind auch die ersten User-Reviews online verfügbar:

2 x Thermalright Silver Arrow

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ilver-arrow-im-extreme-check.html#post2516725

[User-Review] Thermalright Silverarrow - Forum de Luxx

1 x Thermalright Archon

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/133424-review-test-best-thermalright-archon.html

Wir danken den Testern für die umfangreichen und kompetenten Berichte und hoffen, dass Ihr die Tests ebenso interessant und aufschlußreich findet wie wir 


Euer
PC-Cooling Support Team


----------



## PCC-Support (14. Januar 2011)

*Test the best - Ergebnisse*

Guten Tag,

Im Rahmen unserer "Test the best" Aktion haben wir für einige neue User-Tests erhalten, die wir hier für Euch zusammengestellt haben. Weitere Revies sind bereits in Vorbereitung...

*Thermalright Archon*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-archon-pc-cooling-de-aktion.html#post2556129

*Thermalright Silver Arrow*

[User-Review] Thermalright Silver Arrow - Forum de Luxx

*Thermalright Venomous X - RT*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...malright-venomous-x-rt-vs-xigmatek-s1283.html

*Thermalright HR-02*

Review Thermalright HR-02 - ForumBase

Auch hier zu finden:

3DCenter Forum - [Review] Thermalright HR-02

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...view-thermalright-hr-02-ty-140-test-best.html

An dieser Stelle möchten wir erneut den fleissigen Testern, die mit viel Mühe und Begeisterung diese aussagekräftige Beurteilungen erstellt haben, unseren Dank aussprechen  

Euer
PC-Cooling Support Team


----------



## Braineater (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aktion: Testen und behalten Sie einen Thermalright-Kühler Ihrer Wahl*

Hier mal noch mein Beitrag zur Aktion

Test the Best: Thermalright HR-02 vs Noctua NH-U12P - Forum de Luxx


----------



## PCC-Support (2. Februar 2011)

*Ergenbisse III*

Guten Tag allerseits,

hier:  PC-Cooling  haben wir eine Übersicht der aktuell vorliegenden Ergebnissse unserer Testaktion zusammengestellt. Einige wenige Teilnehmer hängen noch ein bisschen hinterher - demnächst sollte das Endergebnis dann doch komplett vorliegen. 

Wir danken an dieser Stelle noch einmal ausdrücklich den Testern für die aufwendigen Berichte, sowie das grosse Interesse an der Aktion insgesamt und den Kühlern im Speziellen.

Euer
PC-Cooling Support Team


----------

